# Teat wipes



## kycowgirl (Jun 11, 2013)

Have a question about teat wipes... I've been using the Milk check wipes but they're so small I have to use two at a time. Has anyone tried the "Wipe Out" wipes and if so, can you tell me how big they are or if you have to use two at a time to get a good clean udder?


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

My goats naturally stay pretty clean, I use baby wipes only need one per goat.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep, unscented baby wipes work good! I get them at Sam's Club, 900 or so at a time! 
We use them for everything!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I also use baby wipes, they're cheap and effective! When the wipes are gone I wet a clean rag and use that instead.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

When I need to use them (usually only during mud season) I use baby wipes.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I use the face/antibacterial wipes...


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

So is this what you all use to prep your goats for milking? What about post-milking? Do you still do a teat dip?

I've been mixing up a bowl of warm water with a splash of iodine udder wash that I bought from Hoeggers. My bottle of stuff is almost gone, though, and I'm wondering if I can do something else.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I just use fight bac for after milking.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I wipe my girls before milking with a damp cloth that has some goat milk soap on it. 

After milking I spray fight bac on the does who don't have kids on them. If they have kids I just let them go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Amyhis (May 4, 2013)

I use "Wet Ones" anti bacterial hand wipes


----------

